# I've Been After A 1960S Longines - Got The Movement - Now For A Ca



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been looking out for a nice 1960s Longines, but haven't been able to see just what I want for the money available.

Anyway, I spotted this beauty on eBay this morning and grabbed it. Very clean, sweet dial - but what a beauty of a movement! All I need now is a case... The search continues.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

No doubt yet another sad case of fine watches being raped for the scrap price of a gold case.

Hope you manage to find a suitable one to restore it back.

Is it me ,or does the spacer a little basic for a Longines?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have saved several movements after the "scrap man" had the gold. The case search is very tricky and can take ages (lots of trial and lots of error in my case!).

Good hunting,

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen other Longines from the '60s with similar spacers - but I'll be able to check properly when it arrives. And I have my eye on a NOS Longines case - and we'll see...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

How sad that so many watches have been scrapped for their gold content. It makes me angry to think of such vandalism, especially when I see dials such as that lovely Longines example. What I don't understand is how the dial has managed to survive for presumably quite a long time in such good nick. The movement looks pretty clean as well. When complete, that should make a very nice watch.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It's amazing how dials survive. An example of one of my projects:-

Before......



and after lightly cleaning the dial, then replacing the crystal and bezel:-



Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I suspect the Longine's hardly been worn - might have sat in someone's drawer for years - been taken out and then taken from its case and gutted. Who knows... I've checked the s/n and it fits


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There's some info:-

HERE

if you need sizes etc for reference?

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Excellent - many thanks!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Compliments to tixntox - that restoration job is downright clever and the result amazing.

I must admit though, that I have found dials to be particularly prone to damage and ageing, especially if they have been lying around unprotected. What does intrigue me is the fact that so often, I have opened up a battered and corroded old watch only to find the movement inside in excellent condition and either going or just about ready to tick with a little care and attention. On the one hand, watches are stronger than you think, but they are also vulnerable to the treatment they often receive on the wrist that is meted out to them.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I found a case for the Longines - it arrived this morning and it fits beautifully. Just a crystal needed and a strap (think I'll go for stainless steel mesh for a change) - and then it all goes together with a clean for the movement.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks lovely so far. Well done on the case. Here's my Garrard (saved from the scrap man who put a "nick" on the dial - doh!) to say "Hello!"



Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely - Garrard is on my list of "to-get-one-day" watches.


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Will Fly said:


> I found a case for the Longines - it arrived this morning and it fits beautifully. Just a crystal needed and a strap (think I'll go for stainless steel mesh for a change) - and then it all goes together with a clean for the movement.


Just a fantastic fit Will. This is going to be a looking when complete. Just love how the gold markers pop against this stainless case. Maybe a nice honey strap perhaps?? Please post the final results.

Wayne


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

That is perfect, looks like it's made for it! Very jealous!


----------

